# Lifetime TiVo Premiere TCD746320 w/2TB drive upgrade + Wireless G + Slide Remote



## SlickVik (Nov 30, 2011)

As the title says - Lifetime Premiere 2 Tuner + Slide Remote + Wireless G adapter all in a Roamio Plus box .

eBay item number: 181246926660 (I wasn't able to post a link).

If you have any questions ask away on this thread!


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

so what is the price?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looked it up and it's already sold


----------

